# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Interview with Mike Miller aka Lex Lethal

## Seanzilla HCPL

Mike Miller, powerlifter and strongman turned pro wrestler, sat down to talk with me this month. We discussed how he dieted down from 447 to 275 pounds, his infamous 1,220 squat and how he got started in pro wrestling. We also shot the breeze about denim bench shirts, his competing at the New England Record Breakers and other powerlifting related topics.

To check out the whole interview, please go to

http://www.houseofpain3.com/wlsnews/index.php

----------

